# Gator 6x4 Plow



## 08f150 (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anybody know where I could get a cab enclosure,heat and a snowplow for the older John Deere 6x4? Does anybody have any experience with this? It already has the heavy duty alternator. I think it needs a front reciever to mount the plow but not sure. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

wanna say Curtis makes cab's and such for gators.

they might even have plows also or go direct to JD for a Plow for it.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;850111 said:


> wanna say Curtis makes cab's and such for gators.
> 
> they might even have plows also or go direct to JD for a Plow for it.


:crying:

Curtis makes a nice cab but the only thing is the cost, have one on my tractor.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Skywagon,

hows the weather in the new Location and are you all settled in down there yet?

sublime out.


----------

